# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  ArtCAM 2010 từ cơ bản đến nâng cao -  Chạy mẫu hình tròn - tập n

## CKD

Chào các bạn.. sau 02 tập ban đầu.. vì nhiều lý do nên loạt bài chia sẻ kinh nghiệm dùng ArtCAM bị gián đoạn.
Nay có máy để test mẫu và cũng phải có mẫu để test máy nên trong quá trình làm mẫu.. mình cố gắng lưu lại một số thao tác và giới thiệu lên đây.



_Lưu ý: Loạt bài này chỉ nhằm chia sẻ cách thức, kinh nghiệm dùng ArtCAM chứ không phải là một bài hướng dẫn thao tác. Do đó có thể có nhiều thiếu sót._

01. Việc đầu tiên là mẫu: mẫu này mình dùng mẫu có sẵn vì mình........... chẵng biết vẽ  :Smile: . Mẫu dạng bitmap, grayscale (đen trắng).


02. Kế tiếp là mở file mẫu bằng ArtCAM. Vụ này chắc mình đã nói qua ở 02 bài viết trước.
--- Lưu ý là mình chọn *Origin* là *center* vì mục đích chạy là hình tròn. center sẽ thuận tiện cho các thao tác sau.
--- Kích thước mình đặt lại Height = 66 (vì miếng phôi mình chỉ bao lớn), Width sẽ tự hiệu chỉnh theo Height.


03. Kéo thước bao lấy vùng có hình.. ta sẽ làm vài thao tác để giới hạn lại vùng gia công.


04. Ẩn layout Bitmaps (click vào cái *bóng đèn*)


05. Vẽ một hình chữ nhật, bắt cạnh theo các đường dóng đã tạo ở bước 03. Ghi nhớ các thông số:
--- Center Point.
--- Kích thước các cạnh (chọn kích thước lớn nhất).


06. Cancel cái hình chữ nhật, vẽ tiếp cái hình tròn.
--- Center Point hình tròn chính là Center Point của hình chữ nhật.
--- Đường kính chính là Kích thước cạnh lớn nhất + 1 (+ 1 là mình muốn thế), mục đích mở rộng vùng gia công thêm 1mm.


07. Offset cái vòng tròn vừa tạo với khoảng offset là 1, ra phía ngoài (hoặc vẽ vòng tròn mới, với trùng tâm, đường kính +2).


Xong khâu chuẩn bị.

Xem thêm các link có liên quan của mình
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/39...ile-anh-tap-01
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/41...-Vector-tap-02

----------

anhcos, GOHOME, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## CKD

08. Create Relief


09. Tạo đường dao  :Smile: 
09.1. Tạo viền 2D bao lấy mẫu. Công cụ Profile Toolpath, chọn đường tròn lớn đã tạo ở bước 07, chạy dao inside, chọn độ sâu, chọn dao v.v... và cuối cùng Calculate Now.


09.2. Chạy 3D theo mẫu. Công cụ Machine Relief Toolpath, chọn đường tròn nhỏ đã tạo ở bước 06, chọn Selected Vector (chạy trong vùng chọn), chọn dao v.v... và cuối cùng Calculate Now.


10. Save Toolpath
11. Chạy file thôi.
12. Thưởng thức sản phẩm.

----------

anhcos, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái clip cho sinh động.

----------

cnguyen2910, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Thêm 1 sp

----------

cnguyen2910, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson

----------


## cnclaivung

sao bác ko up cái sản phẩm đã chạy cho ae chiêm ngưởng vậy...he

----------


## CKD

> sao bác ko up cái sản phẩm đã chạy cho ae chiêm ngưởng vậy...he


Thì phía trên toàn sản phẩm đã chạy chứ là gì hả cụ?

----------


## hoitm

cho mình file gcode hình này với. chạy đemo máy mới làm thankz

----------


## CKD

Cũ quá, chẵng biết bỏ đâu, để lục lại xem sao nhé.

----------

hoitm

----------


## anhcos

Các bác cho mình hỏi ArtCAM hay phần mềm nào khác có thể làm được món này không?

Mình có cái hình Trái đất như thế này:


Giờ muốn map nó vào 1 hình cầu để tạo thành khối 3D có độ nông sâu, giống như ArtCAM đã từng làm với hình phẳng ấy.
Mục tiêu là in 3D cái khối cầu đó...

----------


## anhcos

Tình hình là Maya có thể uốn 1 khung lưới lên quả cầu, giờ việc cần làm làm chuyển ảnh thành lưới 3D, hỏi bác google tiếp thôi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## katerman

Bác thử tìm xem trang này có không: 
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1148701

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

> Bác thử tìm xem trang này có không: 
> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1148701


Tks bác nhá, nhưng mình còn làm nhiều mẫu khác tương tự thế nữa nên phải tìm cách dựng.

----------


## CKD

Quy trình là phải biến cái ảnh mùa ấy thành 3D, có vẽ khó vì màu là do soft nó quy định, loại ảnh này hay dùng màu xanh dương cho chổ trũng, chuyển dần qua đỏ cho vùng cao. Lý thuyết có thể dùng mấy trình dựng như ArtCAM, quy định lại bảng màu cho nó, sau đó lại lưu thành stl rồi lại import CAD khác.

----------


## suu_tam

Bản đồ trải phẳng là bản đồ sai tỷ lệ nên không chính xác khi quấn vào cầu.

----------


## tranminhlong

em không biết,nhờ các bác chỉ giáo giúp em cách chuyển đổi file bitmap .bmp sang file stl.hôm rồi xin được 1 ít file ảnh bitmap mà em không biết cách nào để chuyển sang file stl cả.
em xin cảm ơn!

----------


## anhcos

> em không biết,nhờ các bác chỉ giáo giúp em cách chuyển đổi file bitmap .bmp sang file stl.hôm rồi xin được 1 ít file ảnh bitmap mà em không biết cách nào để chuyển sang file stl cả.
> em xin cảm ơn!


Mình cũng vừa mò ra hôm trước, để mai show nhá, h chưa tỉnh dc.

----------


## anhcos

Để chuyển file ảnh thành stl, sau khí bác nhập file ảnh vào ArtCAM rồi thì vào menu Relief-->Export-->Create Triangle Mesh.

Trong hộp thoại đó, chỉnh lại thông số nếu thích, xong ấn nút Create, đợi nó làm xong thì chọn nút Save lưu thành obj hay stl đều ok.

Hình của mình độ nông sâu thấp nên khá ổn, mình xài ArtCAM 2017, chả biết bản cũ thế nào.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## anhcos

> Bản đồ trải phẳng là bản đồ sai tỷ lệ nên không chính xác khi quấn vào cầu.


Loại bản đồ mình xài nó đã trải ra từ hình cầu, nên sau đó đưa vào lại thì không sai số lắm đâu.
Trường hợp dùng ảnh phẳng bất kỳ mà map vào thì chắc chắn sẽ méo ở cực ngay.

----------

